# Softshell-Jacke



## Albireo (26. November 2014)

Hi,

ich bin neu hier und suche eine günstige Softshell Jacke. Dabei bin ich auf drei Kandidaten gestoßen, bin aber gerne für weitere Vorschläge von euch offen.
Ich möchte nicht viel mehr als 50€ ausgeben. Die Jacke soll vor allem relativ winddicht sein und auch wasserabweisend. Lieber weniger wasserabweisend und dafür mehr atmungsaktiv, ich habe nicht vor, im Regen zu fahren, einen kleinen Schauer sollte sie aber schon abkönnen. Die Jacke soll nicht nur fürs Biken sein, sondern auch für andere Outdooraktivitäten geeignet sein.
Was haltet ihr von diesen drei Modellen:
CMP Campagnolo Softshell
http://www.amazon.de/CMP-Campagnolo...17028252&sr=8-1&keywords=campagnolo+softshell

Black Canyon
http://www.amazon.de/Black-Canyon-K...028321&sr=8-1&keywords=black+canyon+softshell

Pearl Izumi Thermal Barrier
http://www.amazon.de/Thermojacke-Se...7028361&sr=8-1&keywords=izumi+thermal+barrier

Schonmal besten Dank für eure Tipps.

Gruß
Albireo


----------



## Jakten (26. November 2014)

Ich stand vor kurzem vor dem selben "Problem", habe die von dir genannten Modelle auch in Betracht gezogen.
Dennoch habe mich für eine Vaude Modell entschieden:
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B008W2PNKA?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00

Die Farbe trifft allerdings nicht jeden Geschmack ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Albireo (27. November 2014)

Hi,

danke für den Tipp, aber leider ist die Jacke in meiner Größe nicht mehr verfügbar und eigentlich auch zu teuer. Was kann diese Jacke besser als die drei oben genannten? Bzw. warum hast du dich dafür entschieden?


----------



## Vmichael (28. November 2014)

Hi,
die Vaude Jacke habe ich vor einigen Tagen bei Ebay für 50 Euro ersteigert (ist wie neu) und ich finde sie super!
Die Jacke Kann ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen. 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Jakten (28. November 2014)

Warum Vaude? Weil ich bisher noch nie was wirklich schlechtes von denen gehört habe und mir der Look einfach gefällt 

Ich habe das grün-lila-Modell, das habe ich für 75,-€ bekommen. Ich habe den Aufpreis zu den von dir genannten nicht bereut.
 Sehr bequem und angenehm zu tragen. Hinten ist sie ein bisschen länger um ein Hochrutschen beim Biken zu vermeiden.


----------



## Albireo (29. November 2014)

Hm, bei ebay muss man halt Glück haben - das dauert meistens... und jetzt wird's langsam schon ziemlich kühl.
Hat denn irgendjemand hier die Campagnolo oder PI Thermal Barrier ausprobiert?


----------



## Vmichael (29. November 2014)

Hi,
in der neuen "Mountain Bike" sind Softshell Jacken im Test.
Ausgabe 1/15

Gruß
M


----------



## JayDee1982 (1. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab mir im Vaude Factory-Store die Vaude Kuro II für 100€ gekauft

Passt super und ist vom Material her wirklich sehr sehr gut


----------



## Reese23 (1. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

befasse mich aktuell und wetterbedingt auch mit ner neuen Jacke. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit folgendem Modell von Mavic gemacht?

Mavic Stratos Convertible Jacket
http://www.mavic.de/bekleidung-men-mtb-outerwear-stratos-convertible-jacket?tablet=1#.VHzFZojGKrU


----------



## EA-Tec (2. Dezember 2014)

Albireo schrieb:


> Hat denn irgendjemand hier die Campagnolo oder PI Thermal Barrier ausprobiert?



Ich hab die Campagnolo, und bin enttaeuscht. Wird von innen extrem nass, von atmungsaktiv kann meiner Meinung nach keine Rede sein. 

Hab' noch 'ne Softshell von der Decathlon Hausmarke, die macht alles deutlich besser! Und hat, glaube ich, aehnlich viel gekostet.


----------



## holgiduke (2. Dezember 2014)

Vaude kann ich auch uneingeschränkt empfehlen, mit deren Produkten habe ich bisher auch nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Ich habe mir vor einem Jahr diese Softshell-Jacke geholt: https://www.boc24.de/shop/fahrradbekleidung/jacken/mens-spectra

Vorher hatte ich auch nur eine günstige (billige) Softshell von Lidl. Die ist für den normalen Gebrauch zwar ganz in Ordnung, aber sobald man sich etwas mehr bewegt, steckt man in einer mobilen Sauna. Hat mir zwei Touren versaut, dann habe ich doch lieber etwas mehr ausgegeben und es bis heute nicht bereut! Und das alte Sprichwort hat sich leider auch wieder bewahrheitet: wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal!

Gruß
Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exposure (2. Dezember 2014)

Hi.
ich habe die Black Canyon als normale "Straßenjacke" , kannste nicht zum biken anziehen. Die
Jacke ist nicht atmungsaktiv, in dem Ding schwitzt man bei sportl. Betätigung ohne Ende.

Zum biken habe ich eine "ICEPEAK Severino" .


----------



## JayDee1982 (2. Dezember 2014)

holgiduke schrieb:


> Vorher hatte ich auch nur eine günstige (billige) Softshell von Lidl. Die ist für den normalen Gebrauch zwar ganz in Ordnung, aber sobald man sich etwas mehr bewegt, steckt man in einer mobilen Sauna. Hat mir zwei Touren versaut, dann habe ich doch lieber etwas mehr ausgegeben und es bis heute nicht bereut! Und das alte Sprichwort hat sich leider auch wieder bewahrheitet: wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal!
> 
> Gruß
> Holger



Das kann ich bestätigen.... hab auch eine Soft-Sauna-Shell von Lidel und eine von Aldi.
Sie sind okay aber für sportliche Betätigungen ungeeignet. Egal ob joggen oder biken.... Man schwitzt nur und die Feuchtigkeit wird nicht abtransportiert


----------



## FranzBERT (2. Dezember 2014)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Das kann ich bestätigen.... hab auch eine Soft-Sauna-Shell von Lidel und eine von Aldi.
> Sie sind okay aber für sportliche Betätigungen ungeeignet. Egal ob joggen oder biken.... Man schwitzt nur und die Feuchtigkeit wird nicht abtransportiert


 kenn ich ebenfalls. 
Ich habe zum biken ebenfalls eine Vaude und wurde von dieser Firma noch nie enttäuscht. Ich gehe auch noch viel klettern und trage da Sachen von Edelrid, mit denen ich auch super zufrieden bin und soweit ich weiß gehören die Firmen irgendwie zusammen. Also macht man da auf jeden Fall nichts falsch. Auch empfehlenswert war North Face, die hat es nur leider bei meinem letzten Sturz weggefetzt und ist eigentlich auch mehr etwas zum wandern gewesen. 
Also ich würde wenn, dann eine Vaude kaufen. Da ist man auf jeden Fall auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Albireo (2. Dezember 2014)

Hi,

danke für die vielen Rückmeldungen. Ich hatte mir gerade die Campagnolo und die Black Canyon Jacke zur Ansicht bestellt, konnte aber (nach dem Lesen eurer Erfahrungen) die Bestellung nochmal stornieren. Dafür habe ich jetzt die Icepeak Lehana bestellt, mal sehen, wie die sich schlägt.


----------



## Deleted 58680 (2. Dezember 2014)

Am Donnerstag gibts Softshell Jacken/Hosen bei Aldi Nord.


----------



## RetroRider (2. Dezember 2014)

Vaude ist Schickimicki, Aldi ist Schrott. Man muss ja nicht immer zu Etxremen tendieren. Ich bin mit der Rose Softshell zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerosin0815 (2. Dezember 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Vaude ist Schickimicki, Aldi ist Schrott. Man muss ja nicht immer zu Etxremen tendieren. Ich bin mit der Rose Softshell zufrieden.



Warum ist Vaude Schickimicki und Extrem...sorry...Etxrem 
Finde das Vaude recht funktionelle und anständige Funktionsbekleidung anbietet.
Die Aldi Softshell ist ganz ok...wenn man nicht wirklich Sport mit betreibt.


----------



## JayDee1982 (2. Dezember 2014)

Vaude = Schickimicki  Guter Witz!

Naja wenn man nur einmal die Woche etwas durch die gegend trabt oder mit dem Rad durch die Gegend rollt, und das auch nur bei schönem Wetter, dann braucht man keine Funktionsbekleidung.

Wer aber mehr als einmal die Woche draußen ist und dies bei Wind und Wetter, der ist mit einer guten Jacke/Bekleidung einfach besser beraten.
Ich hab lieber weniger, dafür gute Kleidung.


----------



## RetroRider (2. Dezember 2014)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> Warum ist Vaude Schickimicki und Extrem...sorry...Etxrem
> [...]


Vaude hat mMn ein übertriebenes Marken-Image, obwohl in Punkto Verarbeitung und Materialien auch nur mit Wasser gekocht wird. Mit Vaude-Hosen hab ich mal schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht (Schnitt für dicken Bauch und dünne Beinchen, Nähte schnell kaputt).
Die oben verlinkte Jacke würde ich aber nicht als überteuert bezeichnen, wenn die einigermaßen leicht ist und gut funktioniert.

Gegenfrage: Falls ich eine Jacke wollte um mit dem Markennamen anzugeben statt sie für Sport zu nutzen - warum ist Vaude dann ungeeignet?


----------



## Kerosin0815 (2. Dezember 2014)

Das Vaude Zeug taugt schon.Da ich ja einen gigantischen Bierbauch sowie dürre Steckenbeinchen habe ist die Passform der Vaude Klamotten nach deiner Definition ja perfekt für mich.
Wusste doch das ich mit Vaude richtig liege 
Ein "übertriebenes" Image haben eher Marken wie Platzangst usw.
Ok,die Klamotten von Vaude sind preislich eher etwas höher angesiedelt.Aber das P/L Verhältnis stimmt finde ich.
Ich habe eigentlich nur eine solide Grundausstattung für Sommer/Übergangszeit/Winter an Bike Klamotten.Dafür aber hochwertig.
Bin mit der Vaude Bekleidung sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Reese23 (2. Dezember 2014)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Vaude = Schickimicki  Guter Witz!
> 
> Naja wenn man nur einmal die Woche etwas durch die gegend trabt oder mit dem Rad durch die Gegend rollt, und das auch nur bei schönem Wetter, dann braucht man keine Funktionsbekleidung.
> 
> ...



Muss ich zu 100% unterschreiben!!!
Wer billig kauft kauft zweimal und ich meine damit billig und nicht preiswert! Teuer heißt nicht gleich gut aber ein echtes Shellfabric kostet halt nun mal Euro auch ohne das ein Markenname drauf steht.


----------



## RetroRider (2. Dezember 2014)

Im Vergleich zu einer 40€ Softshell Jacke ist die doppelt so teure von Rose deutlich angenehmer. Kann sein, daß billiges Zeug bei seltener und kurzer Nutzung auch reicht. Aber wozu soll selten und dann nur kurz biken gut sein? Das macht doch keinen Spaß.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (2. Dezember 2014)

Bei den Rose Produkten kann man Glück haben....muss man aber nicht !
Die ersten Rose Klamotten habe ich ca 1995 gekauft.Schuhe,Jacken,Hosen.Herrlich diese fetten Rose Kataloge.Heute wie damals.
Es schwankte sehr in der Qualität.Manchmal hatte ich Glück zb mit einer Jacke..etwas später war die dort gekaufte Radhose samt Polster einfach Müll.
Im gleichen Zeitraum etwa haben die Produkte von Vaude eigentlich immer eine gleichbleibende Qualität gehabt.
Einen Tacken teurer als die Rose Klamotten..aber insgesamt doch wertiger gemacht.Das ist meine Erfahrung.
You get what you pay for.


----------



## RetroRider (2. Dezember 2014)

Ok.
Was Hosen angeht, habe ich Vaude mehrere Chancen gegeben. Im Endeffekt taugt mir Endura viel besser. Dainese ist auch nicht mehr so gut wie früher.
Mit der Rose-Jacke habe ich Glück gehabt, deswegen bin ich an der Jacken-Front erstmal gut versorgt. Vielleicht probier ich's später nochmal mit Vaude.


----------



## baschner (2. Dezember 2014)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> Warum ist Vaude Schickimicki und Extrem...sorry...Etxrem
> Finde das Vaude recht funktionelle und anständige Funktionsbekleidung anbietet.
> Die Aldi Softshell ist ganz ok...wenn man nicht wirklich Sport mit betreibt.



Das Aldi / Lidl Klump ist furchtbar zum ernsthaft damit auf Tour zu gehen. Ist wahrscheinlich dafür auch nicht gedacht. Zum mit dem Hund laufen ist es ok, aber anständig biken geht nicht.
Hosentechnisch bin ich mittlerweile bei Endura hängen geblieben, ich finde da neben Qualität auch noch P/L attraktiv, obenherum (Trikots, Jacken) seit langem nur noch Nalini (Pro) - für mich perfekt in Passform, Qualität 1a, dazu prima design ; passt alles.


----------



## JayDee1982 (2. Dezember 2014)

Da wir nun noch etwas abschweifen gebe ich da auch gerne noch meinen Senf dazu 

Hosen sind die von Norrona einfach nur TOP meine Fjora ist mir leider zu groß geworden.... werde mir, wenn die 2015 wieder verfügbar sind gleich 2 bestellen.
Nach Norrona kommt bei mir Endura (Hab die Singletrack II 3/4) sehr geil das Höschen
Abgeschlagen auf Platz 3 kommt eine Gore Bike AlpX ( Preislich liegt sie bei der Norrona, kommt aber nicht an die Qualität ran)

Oberteile nute ich meistens Shirts von Under Amour.... sehr angenehm zu tragen, kosten nicht wirklich viel und taugen mir auch vom schnitt her sehr gut.

Jacken hab ich wie gesagt eine Vaude und eine Nike-Regen-Jacke.
Die Vaude hab ich im Factory-Store gekauft (ist ja nur ca 50km von mir weg).... finde die Jacken fallen etwas kleiner aus aber das Material ist einfach sehr schön, absolut kein Vergleich zu dem Aldi-Kram.
Werde mir auf jeden Fall noch eine dünnere Vaude kaufen. 

Hab auch die Aldi Softshell, aber die hab ich nur an, wenn ich die 500m von Zuhause ins Gym laufe.
Joggen geht gar nicht, man schwitzt sich einfach nur einen ab.... wenn dazu noch ein Wind geht, kühlt man sehr schnell aus, was ja nicht Sinn der Sache ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holgiduke (3. Dezember 2014)

Meine Softshell von Vaude habe ich nicht aufgrud des Markenimages gekauft, sondern weil mich das P/L-Verhältnis einfach überzeugt hat. Nach den schlechten Erfahrungen mt der Lidl-Softshell habe ich einfach nur eine vernünftige Jacke zu einem fairen Preis (möglichst unter 100€) gesucht und die Vaude hat mich aufgrund der Passform und der Verarbeitung einfach überzeugt. Und da die auch gerade runtergesetzt war, habe ich sie genommen. Hätte aber auch jede andere Marke sein können, Vaude war mir jetzt auch nicht als "die" Edelmarke im Outdoorbereich bekannt.

Nachdem mich die Jacke voll überzeugt hat, habe ich bei den nächsten Anschaffungen (Windjacke, Mütze) halt auch erst mal bei Vaude geguckt und dann auch mit anderen Marken verglichen. Bin aber immer wieder bei Vaude gelandet, auch weil ich die Sachen hier bem Händler vor Ort anprobieren kann und mich das P/LVerhältnis einfach überzeugt.


----------



## pfs2222 (3. Dezember 2014)

Weil Softshell grad das Thema ist - ab welcher Temperatur nimmt man sowas überhaupt ? Ich bin bis jetzt mit langem Funktionsunterhemd, Fleecepulli und ner uralten Gore Windstopper Weste unterwegs, manchmal noch normales (nicht aufgerauhtes) Langarmtrikot zwischen Unterhemd und Fleece, und das hat gereicht. War gestern im Gore Factory Shop und mir haben die Softshell mit Windstopper schon sehr gefallen, nur will ich mir keine teure Jacke zulegen, die dann im Schrank hängt, wenns über 5 Grad hat. Und bei unter -5° hab ich meistens auch keinen Riesenbock mehr...


----------



## noocelo (3. Dezember 2014)

pfs2222 schrieb:


> Weil Softshell grad das Thema ist - ab welcher Temperatur nimmt man sowas überhaupt ? Ich bin bis jetzt mit langem Funktionsunterhemd, Fleecepulli und ner uralten Gore Windstopper Weste unterwegs, manchmal noch normales (nicht aufgerauhtes) Langarmtrikot zwischen Unterhemd und Fleece, und das hat gereicht. War gestern im Gore Factory Shop und mir haben die Softshell mit Windstopper schon sehr gefallen, nur will ich mir keine teure Jacke zulegen, die dann im Schrank hängt, wenns über 5 Grad hat. Und bei unter -5° hab ich meistens auch keinen Riesenbock mehr...


... wie's schaut brauchst du nix. optimal eigentlich. 

und vaude liegt preislich nicht im schickimicki-bereich sondern im mittleren.


----------



## RetroRider (3. Dezember 2014)

pfs2222 schrieb:


> Weil Softshell grad das Thema ist - ab welcher Temperatur nimmt man sowas überhaupt ? [...]


Klassischerweise von 0 - 12°C. Unter 0°C geht's aber auch mit Zwiebelprinzip. Frostbeulen nehmen unter 0° eine "echte" Winterjacke mit Dämmfüllung, aber die hat das Problem, überhaupt nicht dampfdurchlässig zu sein. Deswegen kann man im Bikesportbereich eigentlich im Winter immer eine Softshell nehmen.


----------



## Deleted 58680 (5. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe mir den Aldischrott uebrigens gekauft und er ist (bei mir als Starkschwitzer) super! 

Die Hose ist fuer 0 Grad fast ein bisschen zu warm (was ja nichts schlechtes ist) und die Jacke ist genau richtig, atmet auch wie es soll. Innen sind relativ viele Taschen, die ich eventuell noch rausschneiden werde, aber das ist Geschmackssache.


----------



## beat_junkie (6. Dezember 2014)

qwn schrieb:


> Ich habe mir den Aldischrott uebrigens gekauft und er ist (bei mir als Starkschwitzer) super! .



Ich hab auch 2 von Aldi.  Schwitze auch viel.  Atmungsaktiv ist da leider keine. Ich bin drunter immer total nass. 
Welche könnt ihr mir empfehlen?  Gibt's was brauchbares bis ca. 80 Euro?


----------



## Brucho (6. Dezember 2014)

Servus !
Na das passt ja gut, Thema scheint wohl aktuell zu sein bei Einigen :-D
Geht mir auch so...
Hab mir jetzt fest vorgenommen diese Winter komplett durchzuziehen, wenn es nicht grad heftig schüttet oder minus 10° hat.
Suche also auch eine Jacke, denke Softshell ist da quasi alternativlos beim Thema Beweglichkeit auf dem Bike + wärmend

Als ich kürzlich bei Lucky Bike war hat es mich schon etwa sgeshockt, dass die dort für quasi jede Jacke 150 und aufwärts haben wollen, zumal man dann ja noch nicht mal weiss, welche davon taugt, bevor man sie im Einsatz hatte. Will schon was Vernünftiges, denn Kompromisse sind bei leistungsorientiertem Fahren einfach nicht drinn, aber 150€ ist mir etwa zu viel...
Hab mal online jetzt gesucht, da gibts auch einige Bike-Softshells für weniger Geld , man weiss aber noch immer nicht was diese taugen und ständiges hin- und herschicken nervt ja auch, deshalb dachte ich, dass ich euch mal frage, was ihr so tragt...

Anforderung wäre:
- natürlich gut wäremend bei geringem Volumen im Kompromiss mit ordentlichem Schweisstransport - bringt halt nix, wenn die Jacke komplett dicht ist, man darunter aber schwimmt.... Sofern man einen Schwerpunkt setzen muss tendiere ich eher zum Fokus auf den Schweisstransport. Ich schwitze zwar nicht übermässig extrem, aber bzgl Kälte wäre es schon ok, dass ich unter der Jacke noch Funktions-Thermo-Wäsche, Klima-Cool Shirt o.ä. trage. Winddicht sollte sie aber schon sein denk ich mal...
- wasserabweisend / leicht wasserdicht, bei echtem Regen fahre ich nicht, Niesel- und Spühregen sollten aber abgehalten werden genauso wie moderater Schneefall /Schneeschmelze
- weiterhin ist mir noch wichtig, dass die Jack wirklich bis zum Kinn gut schliesst, damit oben nicht die Kälte einströmt
- vom Schnitt her kann die Jacker ruhig etwas enger anliegen zwecks Wärmeleistung, Windschutz, so lange es keine Presswurst ist, in der man sich nicht mehr dynamsich fühlt
- als Bonus wäre schön, muss aber nicht zwangsläufig: Tasche am Rücken, wasserdichte Tasche mit Reissverschluss für Schlüssel etc und vllt noch ein etwas verlängerter Rücken

So, bin auf eure Vorschläge gespannt...

Da im Megastore ja nen Wasserschaden ist war ich spontan mal auf der Seite bzgl Schnäppchen (btw: alle die nen Bike suchen unbedingt mal gucken) und habe dort dieses Model gefunden:

http://www.megastore.bike/deals/pearl-izumi-x-alp-softshell-jacke/

Von der Beschreibung her hört es sich  gut an und die Preissreduzierung ist nett - jemand Erfahrung mit dem Model ? Ich kannte bisher nichtmal die Marke...


----------



## Brucho (7. Dezember 2014)

nachtrag: hab grad zufällig diese hier bei ebay gefunden, preislich ist das wohl ok - also schon sehr günstig - jemand erfahrungen damit, gibts bei dem preis nen harken ?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/GHOST-Bikes-..._Radsport_Bekleidung&var=&hash=item20dbdf059d


----------



## Maracuja10 (7. Dezember 2014)

Brucho schrieb:


> nachtrag: hab grad zufällig diese hier bei ebay gefunden, preislich ist das wohl ok - also schon sehr günstig - jemand erfahrungen damit, gibts bei dem preis nen harken ?
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/GHOST-Bikes-..._Radsport_Bekleidung&var=&hash=item20dbdf059d



Ich hab die Jacke auch, allerdings trage ich sie nur so und nicht zum Biken.

Für den Preis eine tolle Jacke, mit abnehmbarer Kapuze und relativ bequember Passform.
Zum Biken würd ich dir die Jacke aber nicht unbedingt empfehlen, da man in ihr relativ schnell ins Schwitzen kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfs2222 (7. Dezember 2014)

Die Pearl Izumi hatte ich mir schicken lassen, hat mir nicht gepasst und war auch sehr dünn. Dann lieber etwas mehr hinlegen und was Vernünftiges holen.


----------



## MrMapei (7. Dezember 2014)

pfs2222 schrieb:


> Dann lieber etwas mehr hinlegen und was Vernünftiges holen.


Das da wäre


----------



## mmo2 (7. Dezember 2014)

Hi, suche eine zweite Jacke zum Biken im Winter. Meine jetzige ist eine Snowboardjacke von Killtec. Was gibt es denn fürs Biken vernünftiges? Sollte schon für den Winter sein.....Preis bis 170€


----------



## mogwai1904 (7. Dezember 2014)

Ich fahre eine Gore Fusion Tool und variiere je nach Temperatur verschiedene Baselayer. Die Jacke ist top, ich habe noch keine bessere Softshell getragen.

Gesendet von meinem Blackberry


----------



## Zischerl1971 (8. Dezember 2014)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir im Vaude Factory-Store die Vaude Kuro II für 100€ gekauft
> 
> Passt super und ist vom Material her wirklich sehr sehr gut


Wie fällt die aus? Eher groß, eher klein?


----------



## JayDee1982 (8. Dezember 2014)

Meine meinung ist, sie fällt kleiner aus.

Trage viele Sachen in M.... in M hat mir die Jacke aber nur sehr knapp gepasst, daher habe ich mir die L gekauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfs2222 (8. Dezember 2014)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Das da wäre


Ich habe mir jetzt von Gore die Alp-X Softshell mit Windstopper und Zip Off Ärmeln geordert. Hab die im Laden anprobiert und festgestellt, dass die sehr klein ausfällt (normalerweise brauche ich bei Gore obenrum L oder XL, die Alp-X Softshell brauche ich in XXL oder ich kann nicht einatmen...). Ich hoffe nur dass ich die noch kriege...


----------



## Brucho (8. Dezember 2014)

mogwai1904 schrieb:


> Ich fahre eine Gore Fusion Tool und variiere je nach Temperatur verschiedene Baselayer. Die Jacke ist top, ich habe noch keine bessere Softshell getragen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Blackberry



Finde ich persönlich etwas zu teuer die Sachen von Gore - mmn zahlt man da sehr viel für den Markennamen...


----------



## Fabeymer (8. Dezember 2014)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Das da wäre



http://www.intrepidapparel.co.uk/ultimate-mtb-softshell-jacket



http://factoryjackson.com/2012/11/0...l-ultimate-mtb-softshell-jacket/#.VIXQdTGG_J0

http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/categ...review-intrepid-ultimate-mtb-jacket-11-45652/

http://www.bikesoup.com/magazine/intrepid-apparel-ultimate-mtb-softshell-jacket-review/


----------



## Brucho (9. Dezember 2014)

Maracuja10 schrieb:


> Ich hab die Jacke auch, allerdings trage ich sie nur so und nicht zum Biken.
> 
> Für den Preis eine tolle Jacke, mit abnehmbarer Kapuze und relativ bequember Passform.
> Zum Biken würd ich dir die Jacke aber nicht unbedingt empfehlen, da man in ihr relativ schnell ins Schwitzen kommt.



ok danke.
ich glaub ich bestell sie einfach mal. 40€ sind ja echt kein geld und wenn ich darin auch zu sehr schwitze mache ich es wie du und trag sie einfach so + suche mir noch was anderes zum biken..


----------



## Albireo (9. Dezember 2014)

Hi,

mal ne kurze Rückmeldung von mir: Ich habe mir ja die Icepeak Lehana bestellt (54€ bei zalando statt 99€) und bin super zufrieden. Erster Test war zwei Stunden wandern bei 0°C und leichtem Nieselregen. Da war sie gerade warm genug, etwas wärmer wäre aber gut gewesen.
Dann gestern 40km Tour mit dem Bike bei ca. 3°C, da war sie perfekt, nicht zu warm und nicht zu kalt. Drunter hatte ich noch ein Funktionsunterhemd, T-Shirt und Sweatshirt. Praktische sind auch die Belüftungsöffnungen hinten und die vorderen Taschen können auch als Belüftung genutzt werden. Damit kam ich auch nicht ins Schwitzen. Allerdings ist sie bei 80km/h (zugegebenermaßen mit dem Auto und nicht mit dem Bike ) nicht ganz winddicht, weiß nicht, ob das für eine Softshell normal ist.


----------



## shooan (9. Dezember 2014)

Hi,

ich bin auch auf der Suche nacher einer Softshell Jacke. 
Habe zwar eine aber die ist leider etwas zu Eng und sitzt nun wie eine Presswurst.

Habe mir die Vaude Kuro schon mal genauer angeschaut und auch schon mal Probe getragen.
Was mir aufgefallen ist das diese Jacke nur angeraut ist. 

Suche eine mit der Möglichkeit ein Innenfutter (Flies, oder sonistiges Material) Einzuhängen. Egal ob das nun über Druckknöpfe ider Reisverschlüsse geht.

Gibt es überhaupt sowas?

Wenn Es sowas nicht gibt, Dann halt die gute alte Zwiebelprinzip.

Ach was ich nirgendwo gefunden habe ist bis wie weit diese Jacke von den Temeraturen her geignet ist.


----------



## bobons (9. Dezember 2014)

Albireo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich bin neu hier und suche eine günstige Softshell Jacke. Dabei bin ich auf drei Kandidaten gestoßen, bin aber gerne für weitere Vorschläge von euch offen.
> Ich möchte nicht viel mehr als 50€ ausgeben. Die Jacke soll vor allem relativ winddicht sein und auch wasserabweisend. Lieber weniger wasserabweisend und dafür mehr atmungsaktiv, ich habe nicht vor, im Regen zu fahren, einen kleinen Schauer sollte sie aber schon abkönnen. Die Jacke soll nicht nur fürs Biken sein, sondern auch für andere Outdooraktivitäten geeignet sein.
> ...



PI! Die Qualität ist dem reduzierten Preis mehr als angemessen. F.Li Campagnolo hat mit dem Schaltungsfabrikanten nichts zu tun, Qualität und Aussehen waren bisher nie überzeugend, so dass ich selbst die reduzierten Sachen liegen gelassen habe. Black Canyon ist nur ein Label, da sind Aldi-Jacken tauglicher, weil diese eher einen Namen zu verlieren haben. Ich hatte einen Rucksack von BC, so etwas schlechtes habe ich nie wieder gesehen.

Gut sind auch Sugoi und Gore, diese bekommt man bei Amazon oft spottbillig. Wenn die Nachfrage ausbleibt, gehen die Preise (langfristig) runter, man muss dann nur schnell genug beim Kaufen sein.


----------



## teka (9. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin treuer Globetrotter-Kunde, obwohl das wohl nicht unbedingt die günstigste Alternative ist. Im Sale oder bei gewissen Aktionen, wei z.B. den Adventskalender der gerade läuft kann man doch gut günstig an Vaude, North Face und Co kommen. Hier z.B. gibt es ein dauer Sale. Die anderen Aktionen findet ihr auch über die Globetrotter-Page...


----------



## Brucho (16. Dezember 2014)

Brucho schrieb:


> ok danke.
> ich glaub ich bestell sie einfach mal. 40€ sind ja echt kein geld und wenn ich darin auch zu sehr schwitze mache ich es wie du und trag sie einfach so + suche mir noch was anderes zum biken..



so, hab die jacke jetzt eben bekommen. erster eindruck gefällt mir sehr gut, für 40€ auf jeden fall dicke ok. werde sie dann demnächst mal im einsatz testen...



Albireo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mal ne kurze Rückmeldung von mir: Ich habe mir ja die Icepeak Lehana bestellt (54€ bei zalando statt 99€) und bin super zufrieden. Erster Test war zwei Stunden wandern bei 0°C und leichtem Nieselregen. Da war sie gerade warm genug, etwas wärmer wäre aber gut gewesen.
> Dann gestern 40km Tour mit dem Bike bei ca. 3°C, da war sie perfekt, nicht zu warm und nicht zu kalt. Drunter hatte ich noch ein Funktionsunterhemd, T-Shirt und Sweatshirt. Praktische sind auch die Belüftungsöffnungen hinten und die vorderen Taschen können auch als Belüftung genutzt werden. Damit kam ich auch nicht ins Schwitzen. Allerdings ist sie bei 80km/h (zugegebenermaßen mit dem Auto und nicht mit dem Bike ) nicht ganz winddicht, weiß nicht, ob das für eine Softshell normal ist.



mhm, aber das kann doch eigentlich nicht das ziel sein oder ?
ich meine im grunde wählt man doch gerade deshalb eine gute softshell um eben NICHT weiterhin das zwiebelprinzip anwenden zu müssen....
trotzdem danke erstmal für die rückmeldung !


----------



## Albireo (18. Dezember 2014)

Naja, ich denke du wirst keine Jacke finden, die man im Frühling/Herbst bei 15°C und im Winter bei 0°C oder Minusgraden mit den gleichen Sachen drunter tragen kannst. Und eine Schicht hätte ich evtl. auch weg lassen können, also nur Funktionsunterwäsche und T-Shirt unter die Jacke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## avus50 (21. Dezember 2014)

Mavic Equipe Jacket Men black/folio, mein TIP - nicht ganz preiswert, aber super leicht und angenehm......


----------



## enno112 (21. Dezember 2014)

avus50 schrieb:


> Mavic Equipe Jacket Men black/folio, mein TIP - nicht ganz preiswert, aber super leicht und angenehm......


Dann schau mal bei Bike-Discount: 105,-€ statt 135,-!


----------



## avus50 (21. Dezember 2014)

war nur ein Beispiel, natürlich sollte jeder dort kaufen, wo es füe jeden einzelnen am günstigsten bzw am einfachsten ist.
Mit sicherheit bieten die Händler vor Ort ebenfalls gute Angebote an. Und wenn zu teuer erscheint, man kann ja immer mit denen reden und im Preis was machen.....


----------



## alf2013 (23. Dezember 2014)

bin grad zurück von einer tour. also ohne an- und ausziehen geht's einfach nicht. wind stark. kühlt also aus. trotzdem ist die lufttemp noch ziemlich hoch.

erst beim runterfahren war dann alles an meinem körper. beim rauffahren bin ich mit einem langarmigen Shirt unterwegs gewesen. und da war ich schon fast an der grenze zum schwitzen ...


----------



## avus50 (24. Dezember 2014)

Also ich bin ebenfalls am letzten Montag eine Tour gefahren. ca.85km, etwas Sonne und gelegentlich Wind, Temp. bei ca. 5-8 Grad. Ich hatte vorsichtshalber einen dünnen Flies unter meiner MAVIC Jacke, teilweise war mir dies schon fast zu warm. Den Wind hält sie aber perfekt ab. Zudem ist sie am Rücken etwas längen, damit die Hüften nicht freiliegen, wenn man sich nach vorn beugt.


----------



## Brucho (26. Dezember 2014)

Albireo schrieb:


> Naja, ich denke du wirst keine Jacke finden, die man im Frühling/Herbst bei 15°C und im Winter bei 0°C oder Minusgraden mit den gleichen Sachen drunter tragen kannst. Und eine Schicht hätte ich evtl. auch weg lassen können, also nur Funktionsunterwäsche und T-Shirt unter die Jacke.



naja bei 15° braucht man nicht wirklich eine jacke oder ? ich dneke s geht hier vor allem um temperaturen deutlich unter 10°


----------



## Albireo (26. Dezember 2014)

dann eben von -5°C bis +5°C, ich denke du weißt, was ich meine. Ich bin jedenfalls zufrieden und habe kein Problem damit, bei tiefen Temperaturen noch was drunter zu ziehen.


----------



## CaptainSky (28. Dezember 2014)

Also ich fahre seit zwei Wochen mit der neuen Softshelljacke. Leute, es ist der Hammer. Selbst bei - 3,5 Grad fängt Sie a) den Wind, b) den Schnee und ganz wichtig c) die Kälte ab. Meine Hose, die Sturmhaube und Handschuhe sind auch aus Softshell. Ich schwitze nicht und fühle mich richtig wohl in meiner "Kunsthaut". Ab 10 Grad fahre ich übrigens ohne Jacke.


----------



## pixelschubser (28. Dezember 2014)

Habe ich schon seit 2 Jahren, immernoch Top!

Dort zwar ausverkauft, gibt es aber bestimmt in anderen Shops noch.

http://www.outdoor-broker.de/Outlet/Softshell-Jacke-Caremano-Herren.html

Das Non Plus Ultra gegenüber reinen Softshell sind GORE-TEX® SOFT SHELL Jacken, gibt es auch als Bikeware z.b. bei Zalando

http://www.zalando.de/gore-bike-wea...0M000&ef_id=VKAa-AAABYeBjhbk:20141228195421:s

Gibt es natürlich auch Hosen ....

z.B.: http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...y_country=48&gclid=CNOd6u7C6cICFYjKtAodtUUAFw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shooan (28. Dezember 2014)

CaptainSky schrieb:


> Also ich fahre seit zwei Wochen mit der neuen Softshelljacke. Leute, es ist der Hammer. Selbst bei - 3,5 Grad fängt Sie a) den Wind, b) den Schnee und ganz wichtig c) die Kälte ab. Meine Hose, die Sturmhaube und Handschuhe sind auch aus Softshell. Ich schwitze nicht und fühle mich richtig wohl in meiner "Kunsthaut". Ab 10 Grad fahre ich übrigens ohne Jacke.


Für welche Jacke hast du dich den nun entschieden?


----------



## CaptainSky (1. Januar 2015)

shooan schrieb:


> Für welche Jacke hast du dich den nun entschieden?



Ich habe mich für die GORE BIKE WEAR FUSION TOOL SO - Softshell Jacke entschieden. Sie ist der Hammer. Auch heute hat sie mich auf der 38 km Tour gut geschützt. Auch die gelbe Farbe ist der Knaller. Zuschlagen! Unbedingte Kaufempfehlung.


----------



## IndianaWalross (1. Januar 2015)

Gute Entscheidung. Mich hats eher zur Power gezogen, sitze doch meist gestreckt auf dem Rad und seltener aufrechter. Die ist aber ebenso genial. Und Dampf lässt die raus wie nix gutes. Letztens bei Minusgraden damit unterwegs gewesen und gut geschwitzt - nur nicht viel von mitbekommen. Unter der Jacke war es trocken. 
Nur die Taschen auf dem Rücken waren innen gut feucht - die hatte ich mit allerlei Zeugs vollgstopft bis zum Rand, da war dann natürlich Schluss mit rausdampfen.
Und ja, das neongelb von Gore ist der Knaller. Hab jetzt schon 2 Jacken in der Farbe und bin begeistert.


----------



## sbradl (2. Januar 2015)

Hab mich auf Grund der positiven Berichte und da meine Craft PB Storm Jacket nach einem Jahr komplett delaminiert ist für die Gore Fusion Tool entschieden. Durch Zufall bei Amazon für 99€ ergattert sonst hätte ich sie wohl nicht genommen. Die Gore fällt insgesamt etwas größer aus als die Craft, sitzt aber trotzdem noch sehr gut. Die Verarbeitung ist auf den ersten Blick absolut überzeugend. Besonders der Kragen gefällt mir, da er höher ist als bei der Craft und den Nacken (dank sitzender Tätigkeit am PC meine Problemstelle) damit besser schützt.

Auf die Atmungsaktivität bin ich gespannt, hier war die Craft sehr gut, da diese nur an der Vorderseite Windstopper hat und somit am Rücken gut den Dampf rauslassen kann.

Die Wärmeleistung der Craft war für mich absolut ausreichend (kurze Touren bis -10° gingen nur mit Funktionsunterwäsche drunter). Die Gore dürfte noch einiges wärmer sein, ich hoffe nicht zu warm.

Morgen wird es dann voraussichtlich den ersten Praxiseinsatz geben.


----------



## CaptainSky (2. Januar 2015)

sbradl schrieb:


> Hab mich auf Grund der positiven Berichte und da meine Craft Storm Jacket nach einem Jahr komplett delaminiert ist für die Gore Fusion Tool entschieden. Durch Zufall bei Amazon für 99€ ergattert sonst hätte ich sie wohl nicht genommen. Die Gore fällt insgesamt etwas größer aus als die Craft, sitzt aber trotzdem noch sehr gut. Die Verarbeitung ist auf den ersten Blick absolut überzeugend. Besonders der Kragen gefällt mir, da er höher ist als bei der Craft und den Nacken (dank sitzender Tätigkeit am PC meine Problemstelle) damit besser schützt.
> 
> Auf die Atmungsaktivität bin ich gespannt, hier war die Craft sehr gut, da diese nur an der Vorderseite Windstopper hat und somit am Rücken gut den Dampf rauslassen kann.
> 
> ...




Dann viel Spaß damit. Ich bin gespannt auf Dein Feedback. 

Gute Fahrt wünscht

CaptainSky


----------



## jadubbs (2. Januar 2015)

Ich habe eine Gore Tool 2 Jacke und auch die vom Aldi.
Die Jacke von Gore ist klar besser. Darin fühle ich mich wohl. 
Die Aldi Jacke nehme ich nur, wenn die andere gewaschen wird.

Die Jacke benutzte ich für den Weg zur Arbeit (<= 45 Minuten).
Über 10 Grad Celsius ist sie mir zu warm. Bei um die -5 Grad bin ich auch schon damit gefahren - ging gut.
Leichter Sprühregen wird abgehalten, wasserdicht ist sie aber nicht.

Für die Tool 2 habe ich mal 150 Euros vor 2 Jahren hingelegt.
Nach wie vor habe ich aber viel Freude damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ochiba63 (3. Januar 2015)

da ich extrem schwitze suche ich eine nicht gefütterte jacke in der ich nicht nass bin wie in der sauna.
auf keinen fall mit goretex oder sonstiger membran.


----------



## bobons (3. Januar 2015)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> da ich extrem schwitze suche ich eine nicht gefütterte jacke in der ich nicht nass bin wie in der sauna.
> auf keinen fall mit goretex oder sonstiger membran.



Trikot? Als jackenersatz kann ich das Cannondale Slice Jersey sehr empfehlen: Vorderseite winddicht, windabgewandte Teile aus dickem Trikotstoff. Damit schwitze ich kaum mehr als in einem normalen Trikot, aber der Wind von vorne wird unkritisch.


----------



## warp4 (3. Januar 2015)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> da ich extrem schwitze suche ich eine nicht gefütterte jacke in der ich nicht nass bin wie in der sauna.
> auf keinen fall mit goretex oder sonstiger membran.


 
Schau Dir auf jeden Fall auch mal die Unterwäsche von Brynje an.
Ein paar Infos findest Du hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/trotz-funktionskleidung-feuchter-ruecken.738406/

Das hilft schon mal, dass man sich nicht "klitschnass" fühlt.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Ochiba63 (3. Januar 2015)

warp4 schrieb:


> Schau Dir auf jeden Fall auch mal die Unterwäsche von Brynje an.
> Ein paar Infos findest Du hier:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/trotz-funktionskleidung-feuchter-ruecken.738406/
> ...


Habe ich mir mal bestellt, ist aber nur Kosmetik, wenn darüber alles klatschnass ist bringt es nicht so viel.


bobons schrieb:


> Trikot? Als jackenersatz kann ich das Cannondale Slice Jersey sehr empfehlen: Vorderseite winddicht, windabgewandte Teile aus dickem Trikotstoff. Damit schwitze ich kaum mehr als in einem normalen Trikot, aber der Wind von vorne wird unkritisch.


Die Idee hatte ich auch schon morgen nichts vernünftiges gefunden. Cannondale ist nur schwierig zu bekommen.


----------



## warp4 (3. Januar 2015)

Naja, natürlich bleibt man nicht "furztrocken" und die weiteren Schichten spielen natürlcih auch noch eine Rolle.

Ich als Schnell- und Starkschwitzer war auch erst skeptisch, aber die ersten Ausfahrten haben mich überzeugt.
Haut und Brynje sind maximal leicht feucht, die Schicht darüber klatchnass. Ohne direkten Kontakt zur Haut
ist das aber nicht spürbar...

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Ochiba63 (3. Januar 2015)

im uphill ist es bei mir auch nicht schlimm aber downhill. am heiligabend hatte ich die befürchtung ich unterkühle. 
bin gespannt wie die teile sind.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (3. Januar 2015)

Bin begeistert von den softshell jacken von dekahlon ,marke Ouechua .habe noch eine tool die aber nicht ein deut besser ist,nur das dreifache gekostet hat,da frag ich mich wo ist da das preis leistung prinzip.


----------



## Wavesound2345 (4. Januar 2015)

Ich bin auch auf der suche nach einer guten Softshell Jacke und bin durch euch auf diese hier gestoßen:
http://www.intrepidapparel.co.uk/ultimate-mtb-softshell-jacket
Ließt sich grandios, nur leider nirgendwo zu finden .

Die Jacke trifft ganz auf meine Anforderungen an eine Ganzjahres Softshelljacke zu:

- 2x Seitentaschen ( für Handschuhe z.b.)
- Rücken länger
- Brusttasche
- längere Ärmel
- Ärmelbund mit Gummizug
- keinen sportlichen, sondern eher "normalen" Schnitt
- Kapuze ( kann, muss aber nicht )


Hat jemand zufällig Alternativen Parat? Hatte schon etliche anprobiert von Vaude-Gore usw..... habe aber bislang nichts brauchbares gefunden!


----------



## sbradl (4. Januar 2015)

Heute habe ich meine neue Gore Fusion Tool getestet. Es hatte 2°C, stürmische böen und vereinzelt Schneeregen. Da mir dir Jacke zu Hause schon relativ warm im Vergleich zu meiner Craft PB Storm Jacket vorkam, habe ich es bei der dünnen Funktionsunterwäsche als Basisschicht belassen.

Die Atmungsaktivität ist schlechter als bei der Craft, diese hatte jedoch nur an der Front Windstopper. Wie erwartet hat der Kragen gut den Hals geschützt. Ein Buff wäre auf Grund des Windes aber trotzdem nicht schlecht gewesen.

Craft passt mir in Größe S immer perfekt, die Gore Jacke fällt ein Stück größer aus und könnte für mich noch etwas enger anliegen.

Da ich auf Grund des Wetters keine Lust auf eine lange Ausfahrt hatte, habe ich eine kurze aber intensive Runde gedreht mit ein wenig gemütlichem Ausrollen zum Schluss. Am Anfang war mir die Jacke zu warm, also Belüftungsschlitze unter den Armen geöffnet und ab da an war die Temperatur sehr angenehm. Beim gemütlichen Teil habe ich die Belüftungsschlitze wieder geschlossen.

Die Winddichtigkeit der Craft Jacke war einen Hauch besser als bei der Gore, jedoch trotzdem alles im grünen Bereich. Am Ende der Tour war die Unterwäsche leicht feucht, die Jacke war aber innen und außen trocken.

Fazit: die 100€, die ich bezahlt habe ist die Gore Fusion Tool auf jeden Fall Wert. Für 150€ oder gar 200€, was sie normalerweise kostet, hätte ich dann aber doch ein bisschen mehr erwartet.


----------

